
Caltrain Has a Dwell Time Problem - blackjack48
http://caltrain-hsr.blogspot.com/2016/05/caltrain-has-dwell-time-problem.html
======
r00fus
Great visuals. I got the gist in 10s of skimming, allowing me to dig into each
specific section on a 2nd pass. Very well presented.

